# Geoff Greenwood



## geoff greenwood (Jun 14, 2005)

any sailed with burmah oil company on mv el lobo please contact geoff greenwood


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome to Ships Nostalgia.Hope you enjoy looking around.There is plenty to see and I/m sure out there someone might know of someone who sailed on her.


----------



## geoff greenwood (Jun 14, 2005)

thanks for the reply still dopnt quite understand what are threads can yuo explain-geoff greenwood


----------



## flyer682 (Nov 20, 2004)

Welcome aboard, Geoff.
Threads are where posts are made by individual Members on various subjects (ships mainly!) These threads are listed in Forums and these are what you see on the Main Page - e.g. Port Line, Shaw Savill, Mess Deck, Say Hello, etc.
Your two posts for example are in the Say Hello Forum. You started a thread with your first post and Fairfield and I have replied to that, as have you.
To help you further, check out the "Guidelines To Posting" in either the Members Notice Board or Say Hello Forums.
If you're still stuck - just ask, plenty of folks willing to help out new Members.
It does seem daunting at first, but you'll get used to it - and us!!


----------



## Chipity (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi, I sailed with a [Tommy Greenwood] on the NZ Govt Vessel Moana Roa that traded between Rarotonga & N.Z.. he was a mighty bloke! Are you related? when I met him he sailed as mate but had a master's t.icket. He was a true gentleman


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Welcome from the North of England Geoff,

Have a good look around and I am sure you will find plenty of interest.

You will soon get used to the technology - it takes everyone a while especially if they don't use computers much. If you get stuck you can send a message to one of the Moderators who will do their best to help you. If you look at the bottom of the first page you see when you log on and click where it says "*View forum leaders*" you can see who we are and if we are on line. Send a message by pressing the "Send PM" button next to the name of the person you choose.

There is also some guidance on using the site if you go to the *HELP* forum - scroll down the screen when you log on and you will see it under "Members Area".

Enjoy the site!

Regards,

Brian


----------

